# Old Bay Chicken with Bourbon Cream Sauce



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Old Bay Chicken with Bourbon Cream Sauce

This recipe was inspired by a recent, amateur cooking competition in Boston where the winner used his "secret weapon", a bottle of a favorite bourbon whiskey.  His idea of using bourbon creatively in savory dishes struck a cord, in part I suppose, because of the success I've enjoyed using bourbon in desserts.  This recipe features tender, juicy chicken breasts served with a to-die-for bourbon cream sauce.  Serve over a bed of egg noodles or fluffy white rice.

2 large    boneless chicken breasts 
up to 2 cups    fresh asparagus tips 
2 tablespoons    olive oil 
2 tablespoons    butter 
½ cup    AP flour 
¼ cup    Old Bay seasoning 
1 teaspoon    salt 
1 teaspoon    black pepper 
4 cups    heavy cream 
½ cup    bourbon 
1/3 cup    chicken broth 

Split the chicken into 4 half-breasts, wash and trim away any fat and pound to an even thickness.  

Combine the flour, Old Bay seasoning, salt and pepper in a one gallon plastic bag - shake well to mix. Drop each breast half in the bag with the flour mixture and shake to coat the chicken thoroughly. Place the breasts on a platter and set in the refrigerator for a half-hour. This allows the flour coating to adhere to the chicken and prevent it from coming off in the pan while browning.  Just before sauteing, coat the chicken with the flour mixture again.

Heat the oil and butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Brown the chicken for 2-3 minutes on the first side until golden brown. Turn the chicken and brown the second side for 2-3 minutes. After turning the chicken stir in the asparagus. When the second side is browned add the broth and the bourbon, cover and slowly simmer for 10 minutes. Test chicken for doneness as the size of the breast may require an additional minute or two of simmering. Remove the chicken to serving platter and keep in a warm oven.

Add the heavy cream to the asparagus, bourbon and pan drippings.  Over a medium-low fire simmer the sauce to reduce, stirring frequently, for 10 to 15 minutes or until the sauce begins to thicken.  If additional thickening is desired use a Beurre Manié.  

Adjust salt and pepper to taste


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

OK, I know I can BUY Old Bay seasoning somewhere here, but does anyone know what is in it so that I could try this from the stuff in my cupboards? It looks very tasty BakersDozen. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

Old Bay Seasoning

5-6 bay leaves
1 Tbsp Celery Seed
1/2 Tbsp Whole Black Peppercorns
1/2 Tsp Whole Cardamom
1/2 Tsp Mustard Seed
4 Whole Cloves
1 Tbsp Sweet Hungarian Paprika
1/4 Tsp Mace

Grind really well.

(I buy it, rather than make it, as whole cardamom tends to be pricey)


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

OK jkath, I have everything except the cardamom. Any ideas on if there is a substitute? I can totally do this with what I have on hand then. BTW, you RULE.


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

I ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE!

While you were gone there was a loooooong discussion and the general concessus (my opinion included) is that there really is no sub for cardamom. Sorry! It just has that kinda sweet-ish taste that is really distinct. However, there is no rule that you HAVE to make the seasoning with it. You may adore it without! I'd say, mix up a tiny batch and see what happens!


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

OK. I will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2010)

I had forgotten about this recipe! I must try it again.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmmm, I have everything but the chicken, asparagus, olive oil, butter, flour, old bay seasoning, salt, pepper, cream and broth.

But I do have the bourbon, guess that'll do.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 1, 2010)

Just kidding...

This recipe sounds yummy! I must make soon!


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO! If you have enough bourbon you won't even notice the other ingredients are missing!


----------

